# made a betta painting



## oceantealsea (Sep 3, 2014)

New member, hello hello. 

I drew and painted this betta fish the other day. In search of other betta art I came across these forums. Love all the betta drawings and paintings here. And everyone has such beautiful betta fish, wow.

I'll sketch your pretty fish if you post a photo here for free as my time permits. I'm also available for (very reasonable rates!) commissions if you want a fancy detailed painting (in digital or any traditional art medium) to make all your friends jealous. :roll:

:-D


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! What kind of payment do you accept


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

That's beautiful!


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

When I asked I meant for commissioned work by the way, and a rough price guide would be nice too


----------

